# Criterium du Dauphine 2016 *SPOILERS*



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jun 2016)

The prologue is already underway. It's basically a hill-climb. Froome has set the early pace with a very impressive ride...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jun 2016)

There are some very big time gaps emerging from this less than 4km course... I wouldn't say that Froome's time looks untouchable but it looks better as every rider comes in, sometimes minutes down.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jun 2016)

Cracking ride by Dan Martin too. 

Aru had a stinker though. 

Porte and Contador on the road and going well. 

Contador is going very close to Froome's time...


----------



## smutchin (5 Jun 2016)

And beats it by 12 seconds!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jun 2016)

Amazing ride. He was putting so much power in earlier.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jun 2016)

And Porte nicks 2nd.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jun 2016)

Porte beats Froome too! But not Contador...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jun 2016)

I really didn't think we'd see a GC showdown today, but it really has been exactly that.


----------



## Crackle (5 Jun 2016)

I didn't think Froome would do as well as he did. Didn't think such a short sharp effort would suit him.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jun 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> I really didn't think we'd see a GC showdown today, but it really has been exactly that.



The race is blown apart before it has even started!


----------



## smutchin (5 Jun 2016)

What happened to Pinot? Not even close to the top 10. (Is he actually in the race?)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jun 2016)

Top Ten:

1 Alberto Contador (Spa) Tinkoff 00:11:36
2 Richie Porte (Aus) BMC Racing Team 00:11:42
3 Chris Froome (GBr) Team Sky 00:11:49
4 Dan Martin (Irl) Etixx-QuickStep 00:11:57
5 Julian Alaphilippe (Fra_ Etixx-QuickStep 00:12:00
6 Wout Poels (Ned) Team Sky 00:12:01
7 Romain Bardet (Fra) AG2R-La Mondiale 00:12:05
8 Adam Yates (GBr) Orica-GreenEdge 00:12:07
9 Diego Rosa (Ita) Astana 00:12:13
10 Jesus Herrada (Spa) Movistar 00:12:15


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> What happened to Pinot? Not even close to the top 10. (Is he actually in the race?)



Pinot got 12.28, which wasn't bad. He's not out of it.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jun 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Pinot got 12.28, which wasn't bad. He's not out of it.



Hmmm, not out of it but it's not a great start.


----------



## Crackle (5 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> Hmmm, not out of it but it's not a great start.


It was never going to suit him either, he likes the longer Alpine climbs. I thought it would suit Aru but he looked awful and came in in 30th ish, dunno what time though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2016)

Pinot stated that the end of the race is his focus. So take note punditeers!


----------



## smutchin (5 Jun 2016)

Crackle said:


> It was never going to suit him either,



Shows what I know!


----------



## smutchin (5 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Pinot stated that the end of the race is his focus. So take note punditeers!



Maximum points for Inner Ring - he called the top 3, spot on. Shane he didn't get in his entry in time.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jun 2016)

Right, barely 2pm and the cycling's over. What am I going to do for the rest of the afternoon? Might have to resort to watching the tennis, ffs!


----------



## roadrash (5 Jun 2016)

i think Arus days as a gt contender may be over, doesnt look good for him , but what a brilliant start today has been.


----------



## Booyaa (5 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> Right, barely 2pm and the cycling's over. What am I going to do for the rest of the afternoon? Might have to resort to watching the tennis, ffs!


Go for a cycle?


----------



## smutchin (5 Jun 2016)

Booyaa said:


> Go for a cycle?



Already did 70km this morning.


----------



## Booyaa (5 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> Already did 70km this morning.


Bloody good effort then! How about a beer in the sunshine, you deserve it!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> Right, barely 2pm and the cycling's over. What am I going to do for the rest of the afternoon? Might have to resort to watching the tennis, ffs!


You could come round to mine and clean the decking.


----------



## Crackle (5 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> You could come round to mine and clean the decking.


Other poncey middle class activities available.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2016)

Crackle said:


> Other poncey middle class activities available.


Yeh, but this poncey middle class activity has been identified by my lovely wife as my poncey middle class activity for this afternoon, whilst she buggers off and ponces about with her horse.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> You could come round to mine and clean the decking.



I've got my own decking that I'm trying to avoid cleaning, thanks.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> I've got my own decking that I'm trying to avoid cleaning, thanks.


We've been in this house for almost 3 years, I suppose it is about time to give it a clean. I did the area to the side of the house, and decided that would do for the day, don't want to overdo it and injure myself.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Jun 2016)

Does the Prologue count towards the KOM competition?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Does the Prologue count towards the KOM competition?


It does, the climb was categorised as a 1st Cat so points awarded to top 6 riders.

KOM competition points as follows:
HC - points awarded to first 10 riders: 15 - 12 - 10 - 8 - 6 - 5 - 4 - 3 - 2 - 1
1st Cat - points awarded to first 6 rider: 10 - 8 - 6 - 4 - 2 - 1
2nd Cat - points awarded to first 4 riders: 5 - 3 - 2 - 1 
3rd Cat - points awarded to first 2 rider: 2 - 1
4th Cat - points awarded to first rider: 1

I clearly take punditry far more seriously than I should


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2016)

And just for interest, there are no intermediate sprint points and all the points are awarded for stage finishes.

Stages 1, 3, and 4 attract more points (25 point max) than the other stages (15 points max), and points are awarded to the first 10 riders.

I really should win more punditry competitions than I do 

edit - @Flying_Monkey Here's the rulez
http://netstorage.lequipe.fr/ASO/cyclisme/criterium-du-dauphine/2016/REGLEMENT_GB_CDD16.pdf


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Pinot stated that the end of the race is his focus. So take note punditeers!


I have just noticed that he said this at the end of the prologue


----------



## 400bhp (5 Jun 2016)

Froome's bike position today looks like he's doing a feckin sportive:

http://www.teamsky.com/teamsky/home/imagegallery/81184#3



Suppose if it aint broke....


----------



## 400bhp (5 Jun 2016)

Round 1 to Contador today


----------



## brommers (5 Jun 2016)

Trying to decide which stage Cummings is going to make the bolt for home.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jun 2016)

brommers said:


> Trying to decide which stage Cummings is going to make the bolt for home.


I have him down for a stage 3 effort


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jun 2016)

Just been reading that Tinkov fired the team chef a couple of days ago, and the management team have been covering the food preparation - hopefully for Bertie's sake they can stretch themselves to more than steak and chips...


----------



## Dave Davenport (6 Jun 2016)

Going on that it's looking like a right ding dong between Froome and Bertie is in the offing


----------



## brommers (6 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> And just for interest, there are no intermediate sprint points and all the points are awarded for stage finishes.



Thanks for the download. There is not much incentive for the sprinters or breakaways unless you're after the KoM


----------



## brommers (6 Jun 2016)

It's great to have Carlton commentating. Everything he says is relevant and makes sense


----------



## Crackle (6 Jun 2016)

brommers said:


> It's great to have Carlton commentating. Everything he says is relevant and makes sense


Natch: I don't mind him. Boulting and Millar have lost their shine recently on ITV4 and sometimes Ned's rider identity make Phil and Paul look good.


----------



## Crackle (6 Jun 2016)

Froome all over the place then.


----------



## Crackle (6 Jun 2016)

Oooh, argy bargy at the finish there.


----------



## smutchin (6 Jun 2016)

Will be interesting to see if that result stands.


----------



## roadrash (6 Jun 2016)

and the result stands ...... i didnt expect it to


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jun 2016)

And he dedicated it to Muhammad Ali - which is at least appropriate to Bouhanni's style!

Katusha really messed that one up...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jun 2016)

Apparently Degenkolb is still riding with his finger in a splint, hence hs is unlikely to be seriously competitive for the sprints, instead just riding back to race fitness.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Jun 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> And he dedicated it to Muhammad Ali - which is at least appropriate to Bouhanni's style!
> 
> Katusha really messed that one up...



He also boxes in the winter, so at least there's a reason to have said that


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jun 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> He also boxes in the winter, so at least there's a reason to have said that



Yeah, I know - and he has said he plans to box professionally once he's finished with cycling.


----------



## SWSteve (6 Jun 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Yeah, I know - and he has said he plans to box professionally once he's finished with cycling.



Fraudley Harrison will still be knocking about, so he should be able to get a couple of wins under his belt


----------



## ozboz (6 Jun 2016)

I have only just started to watch bike road racing , head butts!! 
I hope that doesnt catch on on the CS highways commuting into
London !!


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jun 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Apparently Degenkolb is still riding with his finger in a splint, hence hs is unlikely to be seriously competitive for the sprints, instead just riding back to race fitness.



He is.


----------



## brommers (6 Jun 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Apparently Degenkolb is still riding with his finger in a splint, hence hs is unlikely to be seriously competitive for the sprints, instead just riding back to race fitness.


Poor little luv. Either race or don't. Just excuses.


----------



## mjr (7 Jun 2016)

roadrash said:


> and the result stands ...... i didnt expect it to


Amazing. People have been thrown off the tour for less!


----------



## Crackle (7 Jun 2016)

More concerning was Froomes two incidents. I only saw one but it's similar to what I've seen before, he just bounces off people with the slightest touch. I think they've lied about his weight and he's actually only 20Kg.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jun 2016)

INRNG reporting that there's currently a thunderstorm and torrential rain 20km from the stage finish.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Jun 2016)

Daniel Teklahaimanot is leading a 5-man breakaway and mopping up the mountains points. He won the KOM last year, and he's one of my favourite riders, but I didn't have him down for the KOM this year as he seemed to have been relatively quiet... 

As the gaps are still relatively small I don't think the peloton will allow the break to go all the way, but this is the kind of stage where it could stay away...


----------



## brommers (7 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> INRNG reporting that there's currently a thunderstorm and torrential rain 20km from the stage finish.


Any current news on the weather?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Jun 2016)

No rain. The finish was really rather good - all over the shop, a bit like a British race! Herrada had an amazing final turn of pace to come past everyone. Really not sure what Henao and Morreno were playing at - had they just stuck with it, they could have taken the top two places.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jun 2016)

Gerrans hasn't shown great form since winning the TDU in January but I thought he might fancy taking a stage or two here so I took a bit of a punt on him in the punditry anyway... and he came in 4mins down today, on a stage that on paper should have been a good one for him. Bugger. 

Pace too high for his ageing legs? Or was he riding for Yates today?


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jun 2016)

Contador....sandbagging...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> Gerrans hasn't shown great form since winning the TDU in January but I thought he might fancy taking a stage or two here so I took a bit of a punt on him in the punditry anyway... and he came in 4mins down today, on a stage that on paper should have been a good one for him. Bugger.
> 
> Pace too high for his ageing legs? Or was he riding for Yates today?



He seemed to be suffering as he went out the back on a not particularly difficult climb.


----------



## smutchin (8 Jun 2016)

Very much enjoying this kamikaze move from Aru.

Cracking stage today. If anyone's interested, my left-field pick for the punditry today would have been Tony Hurel but I bottled it. Probably won't make any difference to my points either way, but thought I'd put it out there.


----------



## smutchin (8 Jun 2016)

Blimey! Aru!

(I was right not to pick Hurel then. Not on much else though.)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Jun 2016)

'kin hell! That was pretty amazing. Never expected Aru to do a Cummings.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Jun 2016)

And the bunch sprint was:

Kristoff
Bonifazio
Alaphilippe
EBH


----------



## smutchin (8 Jun 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> 'kin hell! That was pretty amazing. Never expected Aru to do a Cummings.



I don't think Aru expected it either!


----------



## beastie (8 Jun 2016)

Contador should be docked time for the handsling.


----------



## philk56 (8 Jun 2016)

Terrific finish. They should have had someone or something on that bridge!


----------



## smutchin (8 Jun 2016)

philk56 said:


> They should have had someone or something on that bridge!



That was terrifying. I was sure someone was going to go over the side.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> That was terrifying.


Excellent, I'll look forward to watching the highlights tonight


----------



## 400bhp (8 Jun 2016)

Aru was brilliant Mr evil must have given him a rollocking last night.


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jun 2016)

Have just seen 'the bridge'. 

Holy moly  

Aru made a brave move, good job he held the pack off.


----------



## smutchin (9 Jun 2016)

Least surprising member of the break today: Maxime Bouet (the stage finishes in the town where he was born)


----------



## Crackle (9 Jun 2016)

EBH, blimey! Great sprint.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jun 2016)

I didn't think the slight uphill would make that much of a difference but seeing both EBH and GVA up there means it must have had some effect. Good win!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jun 2016)

Anyone know more details about the crash about 2.2km from the end - Cofidis* (?) and AG2R rider. I just caught some of the highlights online and saw the crash but can't find any detail of what happened (although, tbh, I haven't done an exhaustive search).

* I saw Bozic was mentioned as having crashed but not sure if this was the incident.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jun 2016)

So, does anyone have a definitive answer as to why the 3km rule was not applied? It didn't seem to qualify as a real uphill finish...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jun 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> So, does anyone have a definitive answer as to why the 3km rule was not applied? It didn't seem to qualify as a real uphill finish...


I hadn't even clocked that. I'd best go and put some effort into my searching.


----------



## SWSteve (9 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Anyone know more details about the crash about 2.2km from the end - Cofidis* (?) and AG2R rider. I just caught some of the highlights online and saw the crash but can't find any detail of what happened (although, tbh, I haven't done an exhaustive search).
> 
> * I saw Bozic was mentioned as having crashed but not sure if this was the incident.



Boric hit a barrier and then cut across the peloton, solely hitting a rider for AG2R.

Don't know what happened with the 3km rule, those whose interviews I've seen seem to be at a loss as to why it wasn't implemented.


----------



## Dave Davenport (9 Jun 2016)

It didn't look like the crash actually split the peloton in any significant way.


----------



## brommers (9 Jun 2016)

Alaphilippe has really impressed me - he seems to be involved in all types of stages so far.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Anyone know more details about the crash about 2.2km from the end - Cofidis* (?) and AG2R rider. I just caught some of the highlights online and saw the crash but can't find any detail of what happened (although, tbh, I haven't done an exhaustive search).
> 
> * I saw Bozic was mentioned as having crashed but not sure if this was the incident.



Pretty much caused by alaphillipe going for a space that wasn't there.


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2016)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Don't know what happened with the 3km rule, those whose interviews I've seen seem to be at a loss as to why it wasn't implemented.



Bozic and Gougeard were given the same time as the main bunch, nine seconds behind the winner, so clearly the rule _was_ implemented. I don't think anyone else was affected directly by the crash.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2016)

Great swashbucking riding by Teklahaimanot - I really didn't think he'd take the polka dots again this year.


----------



## Crackle (10 Jun 2016)

Anyone got livestream?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2016)

Landa ahead, and Dan Martin attacks!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2016)

Crackle said:


> Anyone got livestream?



Yeah, it started really later everywhere today though.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2016)

Froome being slightly distanced by Porte and Contador...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2016)

Froome attacks!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2016)

Only Bardet can stay with Froome, Contador and Porte.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2016)

The Froome goes away with only Porte able to stay anywhere near!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2016)

Contador is cracked.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2016)

Yates comes up to Contador and Martin, but Froome and Porte are almost 20 seconds ahead now.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2016)

Porte leads Froome out but Froome takes it!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2016)

Yates beats Martin to the podium, then Contador.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jun 2016)

I love these week-long races when GC riders can't sit back and have to attack. Excellent stuff.


----------



## smutchin (10 Jun 2016)

Great racing. Good to see Sky using different tactics. Porte is looking very strong. And impressive riding from Yates and Martin too.

Disappointed in Pinot though.


----------



## SWSteve (10 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> Great racing. Good to see Sky using different tactics. Porte is looking very strong. And impressive riding from Yates and Martin too.
> 
> Disappointed in Pinot though.




Don't worry, he is saving himself for the Tour


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Jun 2016)

Froome sandbagged the lot of them, head faked them with dropping back, and the idiots fell for it.


----------



## Crackle (10 Jun 2016)

Having watched the highlights again, I'm forced to agree that Porte fouled that up and should have sat on Froome. He needs to toughen up mentally to the leader role it seems.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Jun 2016)

Crackle said:


> Having watched the highlights again, I'm forced to agree that Porte fouled that up and should have sat on Froome. He needs to toughen up mentally to the leader role it seems.


I think he forgot he bats for the other team now.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Jun 2016)

Strathlubnaig said:


> I think he forgot he bats for the other team now.



Completely agree.

However...If it means he learns from this and puts one over froome in the main race in a month's time then better to make the mistake now.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Jun 2016)

From the itv4 highlights they interviewed froome and it sounded like he got dropped at least a few times on the earlier climbs, was left on his own and just made his way back at his own pace.

How hard is it for other teams to break him when he's confident enough to do this...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Jun 2016)

Bugger, had to go out tonight and missed the highlights, at least I can watch some live coverage tomorrow and Sunday.


----------



## BSRU (11 Jun 2016)

Such a shames such an important stage is no being shown on tv until 3:30


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2016)

BSRU said:


> Such a shames such an important stage is no being shown on tv until 3:30



15:00 start for ITV4 today


----------



## Crackle (11 Jun 2016)

It's all kicking off as well. Surely a doomed move from Contador but typical of him


----------



## BSRU (11 Jun 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> 15:00 start for ITV4 today


I didn't realise ITV4 were showing any live tv coverage of the race.


----------



## smutchin (11 Jun 2016)

Crazy move by Contador. Part of me hopes he can pull it off.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2016)

BSRU said:


> I didn't realise ITV4 were showing any live tv coverage of the race.



Today and tomorrow they've got live coverage.


----------



## BSRU (11 Jun 2016)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Today and tomorrow they've got live coverage.


Cheers


----------



## Dave Davenport (11 Jun 2016)

This race just keeps giving


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2016)

Way to many adverts on itv


----------



## brommers (11 Jun 2016)

Can Yates put 10 seconds on Alaphilippe and claim the white jersey?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Pinot stated that the end of the race is his focus. So take note punditeers!


Only @ItsSteveLovell and I took heed of this


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jun 2016)

Perfect tactics by Sky.


----------



## Crackle (11 Jun 2016)

So knowing that Froome lobs his big effort into the first serious uphill and then defends and looks a bit more human as each stage passes what tactics do his rivals employ?


----------



## SWSteve (11 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Only @ItsSteveLovell and I took heed of this




Great minds


----------



## smutchin (11 Jun 2016)

That was a fantastic stage. Really pleased to see Pinot getting his form back and Bardet looking so strong. 

Cracking finish by Dan Martin too.


----------



## smutchin (11 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> Only @ItsSteveLovell and I took heed of this



Shame you both forgot that Porte never has two good days in a row though.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Jun 2016)

I wasn't surprised about Bardet, but Pinot really hadn't been looking good recently. Good for him though.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (12 Jun 2016)

ITV4 coverage starts at 12:30 today.


----------



## brommers (12 Jun 2016)

smutchin said:


> Really pleased to see Pinot getting his form back and Bardet looking so strong.


Hé, Monsieur Smutchiné! Est que vous avec Pinot et Bardet?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jun 2016)

brommers said:


> Trying to decide which stage Cummings is going to make the bolt for home.



It appears we have the answer.


----------



## Crackle (12 Jun 2016)

Dimension data have quietly cleaned up on all the jersey competitions.


----------



## brommers (12 Jun 2016)

Marmion said:


> It appears we have the answer.


It was obvious really! I was toying with Stevo for today with my picks.
In the interview after the race he said that he had picked this stage as the one to go for


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Jun 2016)

brommers said:


> In the interview after the race he said that he had picked this stage as the one to go for



Would it have made any difference if he said so beforehand? He seems to have this amazing ability to say 'I'm going to win today', and then just do it - and no-one can stop him.


----------



## brommers (12 Jun 2016)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Would it have made any difference if he said so beforehand? He seems to have this amazing ability to say 'I'm going to win today', and then just do it - and no-one can stop him.


He doesn't normally go that early though.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Jun 2016)

Dimension Data absolutely stormed that race: two stages from EBH and Cummings; and two jerseys, the points for EBH and the Mountains for Teklehaimanot (again). I wonder if he can have a more sustained attempts at the Tour mountains title this time around? EBH looks on as good all-round form right now as I've ever seen him, despite being 'too heavy' according to some pundits.

Interestingly, another East African was second in the Mountains competition this year, young Tsgabu Grmay from Ethopia, and actually he looked like he had the beating of Teklahaimanot on more than a couple of occasions, he just didn't seem to make his challenge for the jersey earlier enough in the race.


----------



## rich p (12 Jun 2016)

It sets up the tour nicely. 
Froome, Contador, Bardet, Pinot all showing their current strength, with Aru keeping his cards drier. 
Quintana, training in Colombia, is the unknown quantity so far.


----------



## rich p (12 Jun 2016)

And a nice quote as to Cummings' motivation

"I don't think I go under the radar now. I think people know that they need to try and follow me and it's harder but in the end if you have a lot of wattage and you're efficient in the bike. I race for passion. I don't like GC. For me, ten teams on the front protecting one guy… for me that's not why I race my bike. I race for days like today and for really beautiful ways to win."


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (12 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> And a nice quote as to Cummings' motivation
> 
> "I don't think I go under the radar now. I think people know that they need to try and follow me and it's harder but in the end if you have a lot of wattage and you're efficient in the bike. I race for passion. I don't like GC. For me, ten teams on the front protecting one guy… for me that's not why I race my bike. I race for days like today and for really beautiful ways to win."


Yes, nice quote indeed. And he did it in style. A perfect day for him.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (12 Jun 2016)

rich p said:


> And a nice quote as to Cummings' motivation
> 
> "I don't think I go under the radar now. I think people know that they need to try and follow me and it's harder but in the end if you have a lot of wattage and you're efficient in the bike. I race for passion. I don't like GC. For me, ten teams on the front protecting one guy… for me that's not why I race my bike. I race for days like today and for really beautiful ways to win."



That's proper old school attitude. Love it.


----------



## HF2300 (16 Jun 2016)

Missed all the excitement thanks to family holiday. Sounds like a good race.


----------

